# أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟



## MarMar2004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

**
عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده 


* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى ! 


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي .. 


* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي 


* عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي .. 


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم الـحـب 


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي 


* عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي .. 


* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة 


* عـنـدمـا اصـافــح بـحــرارة يـــداً أدرك مـــدى تلـوثـهـا 


* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 


* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي .. 


* عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم 


* عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت 


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا 


* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر .. 


* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي 
.. 

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي 


* عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا*
*منقووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## وليم تل (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

اصعب ما يؤلمنى
* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى !
موضوع رائع
مرمر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

*هما دول اصعب مايؤلمنى 

عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 

عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم 

عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي 

موضوع جميل جدا يامرمر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## mariaa (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي 
ميرسي موضوعك حلو


----------



## christ my lord (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ***
> *عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده *
> 
> 
> ...


 
*دى العبارات البتألمنى جدا .. الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع دة*​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

** عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم الـحـب 


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي*


*عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم *


بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي ..


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 


موضوع  جميل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

كلهم شىء صعب جدآ و اكثرهم بالنسبالى

*



* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

بجد كلها عبارات مؤلمه .....ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا معااكى يا قمرررر .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*



> * عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى !
> 
> * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..
> 
> ...



_*ياااااااااه يامرمر قلبتى عليا المواجع وخصوصا العبارات دى...:a82:
بس بجد موضوع رائع تسلم ايديكى*_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

مرسي علي مروركم كلكم وردودكم
وانا اسفة لو كنت قلبت عليكم المواجع او ضيقت حد فيكم


----------



## assyrian girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

well most of them hurting me but the most one is.......


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 


oh thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you


----------



## mado (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*



كل هذه العبارات مؤلمه جدا..

بالاضافه الى..

عندما ترتبط بانسان..وتدرك بعد ذلك انك تندم على كل ثانيه قضيتها معه

موضوع جميل جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

*
اي الكلمات التاليه تؤلمك


* عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى !

* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ..

* عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي .. 
* عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي .. 

* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ..

* عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم ' الحب ' 

* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياتي

* عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني ..

* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة 

* عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا

* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 

* عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي

 ..

* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم 

* عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 

* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا

* عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنزل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر ..

* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي 

* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ما


__._,_.___​*


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

*اتنتى الردود يا جماعة واتمنى من كل عضو يقول الجملة اللى بتألمة وبكل صدق
وانا اول واحد فيكم واخترت
* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ما
​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ..
وشكرا جوجو
مودتى​


----------



## K A T Y (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

_** عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى !*_

_** عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..*_

_*موضوع جميل يا جوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*



عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ..


​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*



> عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده


كلمات جميلة


----------



## ناريمان (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

* عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 

* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ..

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي 

الكلام جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

بجد ميرسى على الكلمات الرقيقه دى


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*



> * عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى !
> 
> * عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة
> 
> ...


 
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أى من تلك الكلمات تؤلمك*

عندما حكمو علية الاهل بترك حبيبت قلبى 
..............................................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## blackguitar (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

موضوع رهييييييييييييب يا مرمر


----------



## Kiril (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 
عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 
عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي .. 
 عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي 
 عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي


----------



## فونتالولو (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟*

سلام الرب يسوع 
كل هذه العبارات تؤلمني 
مرسي ليكي يا مرمورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fns (7 يوليو 2008)

*اى من هذه العبارات تولمك؟*

ما دام انت ودك حبنا يموت خلاص إنسى وخلنا فسكوت
لا فـــرح نـــــاوي يبتـــــدي لا حــــزن نــــــــاوي ينتهــــي





اي من هذه العبارات تؤلمك؟


*عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده ... 

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل انتهـى !!! 

* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ... 

* عندما أكتشف أن لا أحد حولي سواي ... 

* عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي ... 

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي ... 

* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ... 

* عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها باسم ' الحب ' 

* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض المبادئ لتساير حياتي ... 

* عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني ... 

* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدمي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة ... 

* عندما أصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا ... 

* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه ... 

* عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي ... 

* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم ... 

* عندما أرى الأشياء من حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت ... 

* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا ... 

* عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلوى الآخر ... 

* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ... 

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ... 

* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ... 






قل لي بصراحة أي من هذه العبارات تؤلمك؟؟؟




عيش الحياة يوم بيوم 
ولا تهتم بلي بعد واللي رحل واللي هجر
الدنيا ما راح توقف لو خسرت منها واحد
وحط في بالك إنك وين ما راح تلتفت 
أكيد بتلقى مليون واحد



اخوكم
كيرو


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: اى من هذه العبارات تولمك؟*




> لا فـــرح نـــــاوي يبتـــــدي لا حــــزن نــــــــاوي ينتهــــي


 
لا اوافق. لأن حياة المسيحي لا تخلو ابدا من الفرح، 
ولو تخللها الحزن، ولكنه الحزن على الخطيئة.

أتألم: ​ 
* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ... لأن البعض لا يستوعب الحزن.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

*أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟ 
*

**عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده 


* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى ! 


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي .. 


* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي 


* عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي .. 


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم الـحـب 


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي 


* عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي .. 


* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة 


* عـنـدمـا اصـافــح بـحــرارة يـــداً أدرك مـــدى تلـوثـهـا 


* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 


* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي .. 


* عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم 


* عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت 


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا 


* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر .. 


* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي 
.. 

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي 


* عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا*

*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مشكورة صديقتي يارا بالفعل مواقف صعبة جدا علينا عندما نمر بأي لحظة من هذه اللحظات .*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي ياالملاك الابيض لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يارا

هل تريديني ان  اجيب

على كل  دول

اوكي  كلهم



> * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..


واولهم​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*ميرسي أمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى ! 
*أحياناً أشعر بالالم عندما أحن لماضى جميل او ذكريات لاتعوض .. ميرررسى يا يارا ..موضوع جميل.. ربنا يباركك يا سكررررره .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_ميرسي حبيبتي دونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*

اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟

*عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده .. 


* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى .. 


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة .. 


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي .. ​

* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي ..


* عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي .. 


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم " الـحـب " ..


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي ..


* عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي .. 


* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة ..


* عـنـدمـا اصـافــح بـحــرارة يـــداً أدرك مـــدى تلـوثـهـا ..



* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه ..

* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي .. 


* عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم ..



* عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت ..


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا ..


* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر .. 



* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي .. 


* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي ..

* عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا ..

انتظر ردودكم​​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



> * عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي .. ​




انا دي وخصوصا اني جربتها كتيييييييييييييييير​​​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



> عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا ..



*شكرا" على المواضيع الجميلة اختي فراشة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على المواضيع الجميلة اختي فراشة*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*


----------



## loay alkldine (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*

عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي .. 

*شكرا على الموضوع اخت فراشه مسيحيه ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*

*عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى



مرسي فراشه 


وربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده .. ​
> 
> * عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى .. ​
> 
> ...


 

كل دي عبارات بتألمني جدا
لا بفكر فيها

ميرسي يا فراشتنا
موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..
> 
> *شكرا على الموضوع اخت فراشه مسيحيه ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> كل دي عبارات بتألمني جدا
> 
> لا بفكر فيها
> 
> ...


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



> * عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي ..
> * عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي ..



كلهم مؤلمييين خاصة دول لانو حصلو معايا 
ميرسي ياقمرررررر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> كلهم مؤلمييين خاصة دول لانو حصلو معايا
> ميرسي ياقمرررررر


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هذه مجموعة عبارات من واقع الحياة
عبارات غير عابرة بل لها جذور في قلوبنا

فـ اي من العبارات التالية تؤلمك؟


عندما افتح عيني يوما على واقع لا اريده


عندما اتمنى ان يعود زمان جميل انتهى


عندما اتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة


عندما اكتشف ان لا احد حولي سواي


عندما اقف امام المرآة فلا اتعرف على نفسي


عندما انادى بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي


عندما اشعر بالظلم واعجز عن نصر نفسي


عندما اتنازل عن اشياء احتاج اليها باسم (الحب)


عندما اضطر لتغيير بعض المبادئ لتسير حياتي


عندما اضطر يوما للقيام بدور لا يناسبني


عندما اضع اجمل ما لدي تحت قدمي كي ارتفع واصل الى القمة


عندما اصارح بحرارة يدا ادرك مدى تلوثها


عندما انحني بذل لعاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي احرص على البقاء فيه


عندما اشعر ان هناك ناس فرضت على الحياة وجودهم معي


عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم


عندما ارى الاشياء من حولي تتلوث وتتألم في صمت


عندما يداخلني احساس باني ظلمت انسان ما


عندما اجد نفسى مع الوقت قد بدأت اتنازل عن احلامي واحد تلو الاخرى


عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي


عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي


عندما يداخلني احساس اني سبب تعاسة انسان


قولوا لنا اي العبارات تؤلمكم .. بصراحة ..


منقوووول


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ورونى بقى ردودكم يا شباب :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_



عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم​

أنقر للتوسيع...





​_


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل دة شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> عندما اتمنى ان يعود زمان جميل انتهى



*ده شىء بيألمنى جداً انى اشتاق لزمن لن يعود .. ميرررسى على المو ضوع وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي​*


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> عندما يداخلني احساس باني ظلمت انسان ما


*
مشكورة اخت  iam_with_you
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم

*مشكورة 
خلتينا نطلع اللي جوانا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## iam_with_you (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مرسى جدا على كلامكم الحلو دة ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*احترت اقتبس ايه *
*لانه فعلا كل اللي اتقال عبارات  مؤلمه *
*ميرسي اووي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي
عندما اتنازل عن اشياء احتاج اليها باسم (الحب)
عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم​​اكثر 3 عبارات ممكن تدبجني مرسي علي الموضوع​​


----------



## iam_with_you (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي
عندما اتنازل عن اشياء احتاج اليها باسم (الحب)
عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم اكثر 3 عبارات ممكن تدبجني مرسي علي الموضو



مرسى جدا على ردك يا جميل marmar2004 سنكس وربنا ميجبش دبح ربنا يحفظك


----------



## iam_with_you (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مرسى جدا على ردك يا جميل mero_engel ربنا يحفظك


----------



## sara23 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما اتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة

عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم

عندما ارى الاشياء من حولي تتلوث وتتألم في صمت

عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي

_دى اكتر حاجات بتخنقنى
ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الحلو ده
وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



iam_with_you قال:


> عندما اتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة
> 
> 
> عندما اكتشف ان لا احد حولي سواي
> ...


*هى دى العبرات التى اثرت فية
وفعلا"لو حصلت تؤلمنى
موضوع حلو اوى
شكرا"يا جميل*​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sara23 قال:


> عندما اتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة
> 
> عندما اغمض عيني على حلم جميل واستيقظ على وهم مؤلم
> 
> ...






مرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل دة مرسى


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



viviane tarek قال:


> *هى دى العبرات التى اثرت فية
> وفعلا"لو حصلت تؤلمنى
> موضوع حلو اوى
> شكرا"يا جميل*​






ربنا يبعد عنك كل الم سنكس على مرورك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*عندما اتمنى ان يعود زمان جميل انتهى​**موضوع جميييييييييل جداااااا و بصراحة كنت محتارة اختار ايه كلهم صح ربنا يباركك وميرسى على مواضيعك الحلوة​*


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> *عندما اتمنى ان يعود زمان جميل انتهى​**موضوع جميييييييييل جداااااا و بصراحة كنت محتارة اختار ايه كلهم صح ربنا يباركك وميرسى على مواضيعك الحلوة​*



ربنا يخليك يا جميل اكيد انتى اجمل ربنا يباركك ومرسى جدا على مرورك ربنا يحفظك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



iam_with_you قال:


> عندما اشعر بالظلم واعجز عن نصر نفسي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هما كلهم صعبين
ميرسى ليك على الموضوع ​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> هما كلهم صعبين
> ميرسى ليك على الموضوع ​




سنكس يا جميل على المرور


----------



## god love 2011 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما اتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة


عندما اكتشف ان لا احد حولي سواي


عندما اقف امام المرآة فلا اتعرف على نفسي


عندما انادى بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي


عندما اشعر بالظلم واعجز عن نصر نفسي


عندما اتنازل عن اشياء احتاج اليها باسم (الحب)

 بجد العبارت دى مؤلمه جدا جدا ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر عبى الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​ ​​​


----------



## gra7 7abeby (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما انادى بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي
عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائ
عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي

دول فعلا اكتر عبارات اثروا فيا اوى بس الموضوع فعلا جميل وكله مؤثر ربنا يمد لك ايده علشان تختارلنا مواضيع تانية حلوة تفيدنا بيها


----------



## iam_with_you (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



gra7 7abeby قال:


> عندما انادى بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي
> عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائ
> عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي
> 
> دول فعلا اكتر عبارات اثروا فيا اوى بس الموضوع فعلا جميل وكله مؤثر ربنا يمد لك ايده علشان تختارلنا مواضيع تانية حلوة تفيدنا بيها



سنكس يا جميل على مرورك 
                                   وربنا ميجيب الم ان شاء اللة ربنا يحفظك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي


عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*عندما اجد نفسى مع الوقت قد بدأت اتنازل عن احلامي واحد تلو الاخرى
عندما اضطر لتغيير بعض المبادئ لتسير حياتي
عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي​*
*مرسي ليك 
بجد موضوع رائع 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## iam_with_you (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي
> 
> 
> عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي



مرسى جدا لمرورك يا جمميل 
                                ربنا يكرمك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مش عارف انا بحس بايه 
انا بجد مفيش غير موضوع ان لو واحد عزيز عليا غدر بيا او فقدته
ده بيالمنى وممكن احلم بيه شهور وايام ويبقى زى الكبوس


----------



## iam_with_you (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *عندما اجد نفسى مع الوقت قد بدأت اتنازل عن احلامي واحد تلو الاخرى
> عندما اضطر لتغيير بعض المبادئ لتسير حياتي
> عندما ارتدي قناع الفرح كي اخفى ملامح الحزن عن وجهي​*
> *مرسي ليك
> ...



سنكس يا جميل على مرورك


----------



## iam_with_you (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



moviemaker قال:


> مش عارف انا بحس بايه
> انا بجد مفيش غير موضوع ان لو واحد عزيز عليا غدر بيا او فقدته
> ده بيالمنى وممكن احلم بيه شهور وايام ويبقى زى الكبوس





ربنا ميجبلك الم 
وربنا يخليلك الناس الى بتعزهم 
مرسى جدا على مرورك يا جميل
سنكس


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*



			عندما اضحك بصوت عالي كي اخفي صوت بكائي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده بيقتلنى اوى مرسية للموضوع ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اى من العبارات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اولا موضوعك رائع جدااا
في كتير من العبارات لما قريتها افتكرت حاجات كتير 
بس اكتر عبارة اثرت فيا هي 
عندما اجد نفسى مع الوقت قد بدأت اتنازل عن احلامي واحد تلو الاخرىصعب فعلا لما يبقي عندك احلام كتير حلوة و تلاق نفسك مع الوقت بتتنازل عنها شوية بشوية 
و فجأة تلاقي انك معملتش اي حاجة من اللي كنت بتحلم بيه 
و الاصعب انك لما تحقق اللي بتحلم بيه تضيعه من ايدك ​


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2009)

*اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

* اي الكلمات التالية تؤلمك ؟؟؟
عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 
* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 
* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
* عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي 
* عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 
* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 
* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
* عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم " الحب 
* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياتي
* عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني 
* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة 
* عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا
* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كلا لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 
* عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 
* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم 
* عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 
* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا
* عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنزل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر 
* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي 
* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي 
* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ما ​*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

happy angel

بالحقيقة كل الكلمات والجمل تؤلم

شكرااااا لكعلى الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

موضوع رااااااائع يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## love anjel (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

صراحة صحيح كل الكلمات مؤلمة ....بس الي اني عايشتهة هي                                                          عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

_*كلمات حزينه ومؤلمه

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يبعد عننا اي الم​*_


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*مؤلم ان*​*

يموت حلمك وتنتحر آمالك ... ويسافر حبيبك​ 

ولكن..​ 

ما أروع الإيمان والتسليم والتأكد من رحمة الله و قدرته علي إرجاعه لك​ 

مؤلم أن​ 
تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف​ 


ولكن..​ 

تأكد أن الحياة تركع أمامك عندما تجدك تبتسم لما تفعله بك​ 

ابتسم​ 

بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات​ 

واخيرا​ 

ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه
فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مدبره​ 
يجب نحن الذين ندير الحياة لسة هيا التى تديرنااا يجب
والحياة جميعها مطبات ولكن اذا نظرنا لها بعين الصحيحة نجد انها ليس شئ لاننا اقوى من هذه المطبات يسوع اعطنا قوتة اذا لا شئ يقف امامنا​*


----------



## mno love r (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

اصعب حاجة متهيئلى انى لما الانسان يفتكر رحيل انسان بجد عزيز عليه من غير ما يرجع تانى والاصعب منها لما الانسان يبص حواليه ميلاقيش غير نفسه بجد دى صعبة جدااا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> *
> * عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى
> * عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة
> * عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم " الحب
> ...



*ميرسى هابى كلمات رائعة
ربنا يباركك  ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*كل جمله بها الم بلا استثناء يا حبيببتى
الموضوع حلو جداااااااا ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



> [/img]


كل  الاشياء صعبه بس اصعب ما فيه   عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*كل اللي زكرتية مؤلم يا  هابي 
ربنا يباركك ويبعد عنك وعنا اي الم​*


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*اتا اتألمت فيهم كلهم*
*احترت مش عارف شو اختار*
*شكرا لموضوعك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*



			* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي 
* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دول بيقتلونى مرسية ياملاكنا الغالى ​*


----------



## TADO2010 (27 مايو 2009)

*اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

اى من الكلمات تؤلمك            
* عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده ...

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل انتهى !

* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ...

* عندما أكتشف أن لا أحد حولي سواي ...

* عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي ...

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي ...

* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي . ..

* عندما أبدأ أتنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها باسم " الحب "

* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض المبادئ لتساير حياتي ...

* عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني . ..

* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدمي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمة ...

* عندما أصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثها ...

* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه ...

* عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي . ..

* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهم مؤلم ...

* عندما أرى الأشياء من حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت ...

* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان ما ...

* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلوى الآخر . ..

* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي . ..

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...

* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

*جميلة دى قوى:
عندما اضحك بصوت عال كى اخفض صوت بكائى
موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

*عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي . ..

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...

* عندما أرى الأشياء من حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت ..​*

*كلمات روعة

و معاني الاوع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

 عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان ما ...

*TADO2010*



شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي ...

* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي . ..*​*
ميرسى ليك موضوع راائع 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي
اعتقد  ان هذا هو اصعب شيئ يمكن ان يحس به الانسان و شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

*شكرا اخي العزيز
تستحق التقيم ياباشا​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*




> * عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان ما ...



وشكرا تادو
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## TADO2010 (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جميلة دى قوى:​*
> _*عندما اضحك بصوت عال كى اخفض صوت بكائى*_
> _*موضوع جمييل*_
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> ...


 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

مـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــرسى سندريلا


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...


*جميله قوووي*
*ميرسي ليك *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## TADO2010 (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اى من هذه الكلمات تؤلمك*



white rose قال:


> *عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي . ..​*
> 
> ** عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...*​
> ** عندما أرى الأشياء من حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت ..*​
> ...


 
دا بس من ذوقك

يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك بجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك وسعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> happy angel
> 
> بالحقيقة كل الكلمات والجمل تؤلم
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



love anjel قال:


> صراحة صحيح كل الكلمات مؤلمة ....بس الي اني عايشتهة هي                                                          عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> _*كلمات حزينه ومؤلمه
> 
> شكرا هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبعد عننا اي الم​*_


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



grges monir قال:


> *مؤلم ان*​*
> 
> يموت حلمك وتنتحر آمالك ... ويسافر حبيبك​
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



mno love r قال:


> اصعب حاجة متهيئلى انى لما الانسان يفتكر رحيل انسان بجد عزيز عليه من غير ما يرجع تانى والاصعب منها لما الانسان يبص حواليه ميلاقيش غير نفسه بجد دى صعبة جدااا


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى هابى كلمات رائعة
> ربنا يباركك  ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



كيريا قال:


> *كل جمله بها الم بلا استثناء يا حبيببتى
> الموضوع حلو جداااااااا ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *كل اللي زكرتية مؤلم يا  هابي
> ربنا يباركك ويبعد عنك وعنا اي الم​*


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



just member قال:


> *اتا اتألمت فيهم كلهم*
> *احترت مش عارف شو اختار*
> *شكرا لموضوعك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> دول بيقتلونى مرسية ياملاكنا الغالى ​*


----------



## Tota Christ (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

مرررررررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## lovely dove (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*



> ** عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة
> * عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي
> *** عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي
> *** عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي
> * عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي *



كل العبارات دي اصعب من بعض 
ميرسي ياملاكي 
تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اى الكلمات تؤلمك؟؟*

*كل الكلمات مؤلمة كتيير
ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## eriny roro (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

 * عندما أفتح عيني على واقع لا أريده.

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل قد أنتهى.

* عندما أتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عوده.

* عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي.

* عندما أقف أمام المرآه فلا أتعرف على نفسي.

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي.

* عندما أشعر بالظلم وأعجز عن نصر نفسي.

* عندما أبدأ أتنازل عن أشياء احتاج اليها بأسم " الحب ".

* عندما أضطر الى تغير بعض مبادئ لتساير حياتي.

* عندما أضطر يوما الى القيام بدور لا يناسبني.

* عندما أضع أجمل ما لدي تحت قدماي لكي أرتفع عاليا وأصل الى القمه.

* عندما أصافح بحراره يدا أدرك مدى تلوثها.

* عندما أشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي.

* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل وأستيقظ على وهم مؤلم.

* عندما أرى الأشياء حولي تتلوث وتتألم بصمت.

* عندما يداخلني أحساس بأنني تسببت في ظلم انسان ما.

* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحد تلو الآخر.

* عندما أضحك بصوت عالي كي أخفض صوت بكائي.

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي.

* عندما يداخلني أحساس بأني سبب تعاسة أنسان ما
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

** عندما أفتح عيني على واقع لا أريده.

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل قد أنتهى.

* عندما أتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عوده.

* عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي.

* عندما أقف أمام المرآه فلا أتعرف على نفسي.

* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي.

* عندما أشعر بالظلم وأعجز عن نصر نفسي.

* عندما أبدأ أتنازل عن أشياء احتاج اليها بأسم " الحب ".

* عندما أضطر الى تغير بعض مبادئ لتساير حياتي.

* عندما أضطر يوما الى القيام بدور لا يناسبني.

* عندما أضع أجمل ما لدي تحت قدماي لكي أرتفع عاليا وأصل الى القمه.

* عندما أصافح بحراره يدا أدرك مدى تلوثها.

* عندما أشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي.

* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل وأستيقظ على وهم مؤلم.

* عندما أرى الأشياء حولي تتلوث وتتألم بصمت.

* عندما يداخلني أحساس بأنني تسببت في ظلم انسان ما.

* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحد تلو الآخر.

* عندما أضحك بصوت عالي كي أخفض صوت بكائي.

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي.

* عندما يداخلني أحساس بأني سبب تعاسة أنسان ما*


*موضوع راائع جدا

شكرا ليكم

أننى أخترت الجمل الملونه بالبنى​*


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

 * عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل وأستيقظ على وهم مؤلم.​
*ثانكس رورو*​


----------



## Roma123 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

_*mosh 2arfa a7tar ah el kalm kolo mother
thnx eriny roro 3al ta3bk w rabna y3awdk
*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*



> * عندما أضحك بصوت عالي كي أخفض صوت بكائي.
> 
> * عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي.



ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل قد أنتهى.

* عندما أتذكر انسان عزيز رحل بلا عوده.


و اتمنى يرجع زمان و نرجع انا و صاحبي 
انا بكره الامراض و الدنيا كلها امراض


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

هما كلهم يوجعو 



> عندما أضحك بصوت عالي كي أخفض صوت بكائي.
> 
> * عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي.


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*




> * عندما أضطر الى تغير بعض مبادئ لتساير حياتي.
> 
> * عندما أضطر يوما الى القيام بدور لا يناسبني.


 
ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

* عندما يداخلني أحساس بأنني تسببت في ظلم انسان ما.

شكرا ايرينى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*

أي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك؟؟؟


*عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده


* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى !


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي ..


* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي


* عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي ..


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم الـحـب


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي


* عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي ..


* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة


* عـنـدمـا اصـافــح بـحــرارة يـــداً أدرك مـــدى تلـوثـهـا


* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه


* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي ..


* عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم


* عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا


* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر ..


* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي
..

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي


* عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*



روماني زكريا قال:


> * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..
> 
> * عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..
> 
> ...





*دول أصعب حاجه بتؤلمني جدا

شكرا ليك روماني علي موضوعك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى الجمل التالية تؤلمك.....؟*

موضوع جميل يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*

شكرا علي مرورك مايكل​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*

شكرا جدا ليكم


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*



* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اى هذة العبارات تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ‏*

*عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..

* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا

* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي
..

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي


* عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا[[]

ميررررررررسىى بجد رومانى 
الموضوع راااااااااائع
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2010)

*أي من الكلمات التالية ...... تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟*


 *أي من الكلمات التالية ...... تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟*
 
 
 *
** أرجو إختيار واحده فقط*
 
 
 :download:
 
 
 *
 * عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده ..
 
 * عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى ! ..
 
 * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..
 
 * عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي ..
 
 * عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي ..
 
 * عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي ..
 
 * عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..
 
 * عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم " الـحـب " ..
 
 * عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي ..
 
 * عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي ..
 
 * عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة
 
 * عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه
 
 * عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي ..
 
 * عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم
 
 * عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت
 
 * عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا
 
 * عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر ..
 
 * عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي ..
 
 * عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي
 
 * عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا !

:smi411:منقوووووووووووول للامانة
*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أي من الكلمات التالية ...... تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟*

*  * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أي من الكلمات التالية ...... تؤلمك ؟؟؟؟*



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> * * عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..
> *


شكرآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

*اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*




 اى من العبارات الاتية تولمك؟؟؟    



عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده


* عـنـدمـا أتـمـنـى أن يـعــود زمـــان جـمـيـل أنـتـهــى !


* عنـدمـا أتـذكـر إنـسـان عـزيـز رحـــل بـــلا عـــودة ..


* عـنـدمــا أكـتـشــف لا أحــــد حــولــي ســـــواي ..


* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي


* عنـدمـا أنــادي بـصـوت مـرتـفـع ولا يـصــل صـوتــي ..


* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..


* عندمـا أبـدأ أتنـازل عـن أشيـاء أحتـاج إليـهـا بـإسـم الـحـب


* عندمـا أضطـر إلــى تغيـيـر بـعـض مـبـادي لتسـايـر حيـاتـي


* عنـدمـا أضـطـر يـومـاً إلــى القـيـام بــدور لا يناسـبـنـي ..


* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عاليـاً و أصـل إلـى القمـة


* عـنـدمـا اصـافــح بـحــرارة يـــداً أدرك مـــدى تلـوثـهـا


* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه


* عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي ..


* عندما أغمـض عينـي علـى حلـم جميـل و أستيقـظ علـى وهـم مؤلـم


* عنـدمـا أرى الاشـيـاء حـولـي تـتـلـوث و تـتـألـم بـصـمـت


* عندمـا يداخلنـي أحسـاس قلـق بأننـي تسببـت فـي ظلـم إنسـان مــا


* عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر ..


* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي
..

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي


عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا


----------



## vetaa (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



> * عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي
> 
> 
> عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا


 
*من اكتر الحاجات اللى بتوجعنى فعلا دول*


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

اشكرك فيتا 
لمشاركتك الرقيقه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده


* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي




* عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..


*بصراحه عبارات كلها بتوجع 
دي اكتر عبارات بتالم فيها وعشتها
شكرا اختي على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يفرحك


*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت  أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر ..


* عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي
..

* عندما أرتـدي قنـاع الفـرح كـي أخفـي ملامـح الحـزن عـن وجهـي

كلمات حزينة واريى الجميع يتكلمها اليوم

شكرلا نيتا

الرب يباركك


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

*العبارات المؤلمه كتيره كتيررر *

*اكتر العبارات المؤلمه الي *

* عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة  فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي

 * عنـدمـا أشـعـر بالظـلـم و أعـجـز عــن نـصــر نـفـسـي ..

 * عندما اشعر بأن هنـاك أنـاس فرضـت علـي الحيـاة وجودهـم معـي ..



*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا

احساس صعب جدا
شكرا نيتا على الموضوع


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



الحق حق قال:


> عنـدمـا أفـتـح عـيـنـي يـومــاً عـلــى واقـــع لا أريـــده
> 
> 
> * عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي
> ...


 

اشكرك عزيزتي 
علي المشاركه
الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



كليمو قال:


> عندما أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلـو الآخـر ..
> 
> 
> * عندمـا أضحـك بصـوت عـال كـي أخـفـض صــوت بكـائـي
> ...


 
اشكرك كليمو 
لمرورك الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بس علي فكره
ايه صورة البيبي 
القمر ده 
عسل جميله جدا


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



besm alslib قال:


> *العبارات المؤلمه كتيره كتيررر *​
> 
> *اكتر العبارات المؤلمه الي *​
> * عنـدمـا أقــف أمــام الـمـرآة فــلا أتـعـرف عـلـى نـفـسـي​
> ...


 

اشكرك باسم الصليب
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يخليكي ياقمر


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


 


اشكرك روكا 
للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا
> 
> احساس صعب جدا
> شكرا نيتا على الموضوع


 


اشكرك كيرلس 
للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*

كل العبارات مؤلمه جدا
لم استطع الاختيار
كلها مؤلمه لكنها واقعيه
ميرررسى نيتا للموضوع المميز


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اي من العبارات الاتيه تؤلمك*



سور قال:


> كل العبارات مؤلمه جدا
> لم استطع الاختيار
> كلها مؤلمه لكنها واقعيه
> ميرررسى نيتا للموضوع المميز




اشكرك سور 
للمشاركه القيمه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## bashaeran (2 يونيو 2010)

marmar2004 قال:


> **
> 
> * عندمـا يداخلـنـي إحـسـاس بـأنـي سـبـب تعـاسـة إنـسـان مــا*
> *منقووووووووووووووووووووول*



*اشكرك على الموضوع والام شي عندي اخرشي *


----------

